# Snow blower wont idle



## HVAC guy (Mar 5, 2005)

I need help.My 8 HP Sears snowblower wont idle.When I choke it starts easy and runs but after it has warmed and I back off the choke it stalls.Sounds like its starving for fuel.It is used and only a few years old but I doubt my brother-in-law put any fuel stabilizer in the tank or used it very much.My UNprofessional opinion is a piece of dirt is in the carb or the carb is gummed up.Any analysis of the problem or solutions would be appreciated.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

why would you start it in idle with the choke? and your unprofesioal opinion seems right


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=103915 this might help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah check the link scrench left. , and roper don't put people down for not knowing much about engines.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

unprofesioal {----(((( WHAT ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats what i don't understand, unprofesioal, m'kay, if your gonna put someone down for no good reason spell it right:thumbsup:, but there is no reason to put someone down for their unprofessional presumptions about what may be wrong.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

idle circuit is plugged needs to be cleaned with 2+2 or some other carb cleaner


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> why would you start it in idle with the choke? and your unprofesioal opinion seems right


My unprofessional opinion is that you attend public school :thumbsup:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

no crap hehe


----------

